# heartbreaking fearful of tremors in my 12 yr old



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

Have you ever heard of Care Credit? Most vets accept it, its essentially a credit card for vets, doctors, dentists, etc. The vet usually will set up a time period for interest free. I would go that route and get your dogs in immediately, things only get worse the longer you wait.


----------



## JussMee (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Jenny,
Yes, I have been using c.c. for a long while now. I had my 17 year old cat develop diabetes and needed er care over a weekend. I have such a high monthly payment now I don't know if I will ever see the end of it. :'(


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh no!  I will pray for you, and I wish you the best!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through such a hard time. Kudos to you making an effort to make your life better. I pray you find the answers you need.


----------



## JussMee (Feb 19, 2015)

I am panicking now. My boy dog, Storm is getting worse. He started having seizure like moments, where his body shakes for a few seconds. Last night he collapsed. And again just now. I don't know what's going on! I just spent $250 on Punkin for a severe UTI a month ago. I am poor and he is going to die, while I scramble.
I don't know what's causing it. There is an ongoing festering tumor (fatty non cancerous tested 1 year or so ago) on his skin on his spine area.I am trying any cancer killing thing that I can. don't know if it's seizure , liver or cancer on his spinal cord. Panicking I mean I didnt want to be homeless with him, so I took this place. Now we have a place. Trying to get him to hang on to life. I cannot keep these dogs here on the second floor in their condition. Cannot move before I get done school in May. I am pinned right now. Don't know what to do.

WE might be able to resolve his issue, but not until we get him tested first, to get an idea what's going on.I am curing his recent eye infection with coilodial silver drops in the eye and drops n his water bowl, organic flax seed oil, ACV and fresh ginger and turmeric root in his food too! It is hopefully keeping his ph alkaline to fend off cancer, unless it's already too late.OMG He just started twitching again, only lasted a few seconds. He collapsed earlier, just went down, and looked at me confused and alert. GOD HELP US! 

I’ve gotta do something! around $250. x ray (to look at the fatty tumors in his body) and bloodwork up. It doesn't include surgery to remove the fatty tumor that never healed on his back. it bleeds, scabs... been like this for over a year. It needs to be removed or something, but there is a risk that if not already cancer, it could create cancer.
I am beside myself.


----------



## JussMee (Feb 19, 2015)

OH GOD! he just tremmored, than started going down! His legs were buckling! I raced over to him, got him back upright. what is happening to us? Fuk He started trying to get my attention, standing here. Then he shook, squeaked, and started leaning towards the floor. I jumped up wrapped my arms around him. He then walked over to my female dog, back to normal again.


----------



## JussMee (Feb 19, 2015)

*Progress!*

So, This is my beautiful boy-dog Storm, also known as “Stormy”& several loving names. He is almostthirteen years old and is the love of our life! He has been with my family through some pretty oppressing times in ourlives, but I have managed to keep us together no matter what stood in ourway. I found tumors a few years ago,which were determined to be “fatty tumors.” Sadly, about two years ago, the seizures started! One fatty tumor which was infected, that was on his back has been removed
I started my journey researching cancer, nutrition, holisticmethods and cannabis. I began makingchanges as though Storm was carrying cancer in him. It was then that I discovered the miracle of cannabisand the multitude of healing properties! 

We waited & prayed that one day we would be given a shotat giving it a go to see what happens. Our family was blessed to receiveMedi-Bone dog cookies! I kept dailycharts on his CBD intake and symptoms, dosing, time, physical health withspecific events or changes. 

I watched his anxiety become more manageable. I saw hisseizures decrease in frequency and duration. I saw this product prove itself when we became low on product and I hadto cut back on his doses. There was aVERY noticeable difference in his health and mental well-being. When we got back our routine dosage I sawmarked improvement. Storm is now consuming CBD Oil, which has drasticallyreduced his seizures to almost none. When I ran out for a brief period, the seizures returned and continuedto increase in intensity and duration. “This precious gold works and I canprove it!!” (And you can quote me onthat!)

My boy may be in the very last year of his life, but I haveseen him feel better and stronger. Hehas become happy again and not as riddled with pain and anxiety. He has been given another chance at some well-earnedpeace and relief. I am forever thankfulto my honorable companion and will never be able to pay the debt for mygratitude for all that he has done for me and my family through his love,guardianship, devotion and pure joy! Maythe Great Almighty grant continued healing for us and other like us. I also pray that he may also bless thosecaring, empathic and compassionate individuals who set their heart’s mission tohelp others in need.
A SHOUT OUT TO S.B. FARM IN GREY MAINE
Thank you SBF for your devotion to the cause of helpingothers through comfort and healing.
Kim & Storm love you


----------

